
Tim Berners-Lee: NSA Surveillance an 'Intrusion on Basic Human Rights' - thegarside
http://mashable.com/2013/06/10/tim-berners-lee-nsa-surveillance/
======
sneak
> "Unwarranted government surveillance is an intrusion on basic human rights
> that threatens the very foundations of a democratic society."

Close. It actually _undermines_ the very foundations of a democratic society,
not just threatens them. Without privacy there can be no anonymity. Without
anonymity there can be no anonymous speech. Without anonymous speech there can
be no free speech, as the Supreme Court pointed out rather eloquently in 1995.

[https://www.eff.org/issues/anonymity](https://www.eff.org/issues/anonymity)

------
jacquesm
If there is one thing that sucks for an inventor it is to see their inventions
being turned around from good uses to bad uses.

------
quackerhacker
Nothing like the "father," of the net to come out and tell the "big," kids
that they're doing it wrong.

~~~
quackerhacker
I am strong advocate or privacy, and I think I was too vague with my
comment...

Father, as in in Tim from CERN.

Big, as in big brother, the government.

~~~
Create
FYI @CERN they do store all your emails indefinitely and do read them without
informing you (it is an international organization with its own "laws" and is
tax free). And they do use it when manipulating (against) you. They aren't
above making use of private (ie. non-CERN) phones either. Tim knows this too.

